# No Snow this year for Boston Area....



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

I am sorry but we will get no snow this year in Boston area and its all my fault. I went out and bought a snow emergency kit for my plow. It even came with a Fisher Hat. I also Bought SS Xblade for my truck. So there is now way its going to snow anytime soon. Sory all my fault


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Can't you just return that stuff? JK Everybody is getting aggravated because the mets predicted "the coldest December in 20 years". Doesn't look like thats gonna be the case but winters just starting. If we get to the end of January with no snow then we can chalk it up to a bad year.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

I wouldn't mind if I wasn't swimming in my back yard last week....


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Mysticlandscape;675864 said:


> I wouldn't mind if I wasn't swimming in my back yard last week....


i hear that. we got 6" of rain that storm. now everything is froze solid...till tomorrow 57*


----------



## Brian469 (Dec 15, 2008)

This year has sucked so far.....


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

tomorrow night maybe
looking good right now but still too early to get excited


----------



## Shawdogg (Nov 3, 2008)

Possible storm brewing for Sunday......we'll see.

*BE OPTIMISTIC!!!!*


----------

